# Peacock gobies dead.



## Sarpijk (15 Jul 2015)

Hi again mates,

I feel crestfallen. My two peacock gobies have died the past week under mysterious circumstances. 
I had them since late February in my 80 liter low tech tank. I keep them along with ten danios choprae, some 5 pseudomugil gertrudae, two big amanos and some orange shrimp and many snails.

The tank temperature is about 27 celcius and is filtered by a Fluval 206.

So last Thursday one of the two was found dead. It had manifested no signs of disease. It was actually very lively and had eaten earlier in the day. Anyway  I was gutted for the loss of such a strikingly beautiful fish but still I put it to bad luck. 

On Saturday I went to my LFS and bought another goby. It was the last one on the shop. So I once again had two gobies. 

Skip to Monday. I come home from work and I feed all the fish. My gobies only accept grindal worms. The both come to eat and I see them both looking good. Around midnight I go to check the tank and my oldest goby is dead! Gutted! I also find dead one of the pseudomugils. All other fish, all shrimp, snail and the newest goby are all fine to date.

The worst part of it is that I have absolutely no idea what happened. The only change I did to my tank was adding an air pump working 24/7.  Could this in anyway have caused any problems ?

Here is some footage of the latest goby. I recorded it 3 days before its death. Both gobies were young when purchased.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Jul 2015)

Hi Sarpijk, Sorry to hear about the fish Don't think running a air pump would harm the fish ??


----------



## Sarpijk (16 Jul 2015)

Thanks Roy. Well I don't think that an air pump can do any harm but it was the main change in the tank. The worst part is that I had them both for many months and they were hands down my most beautiful fish. On top of that they are not readily available. I had been waiting for about a year until an LFS finally stocked them.

Still don't know what harmed just these two and none of the other fish. I would think that if there was sth wrong with water quality the shrimp would be the first to go.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Jul 2015)

Hi Sarpijk,
As you said if it was water quality the shrimp would be the first to suffer.All thought  Amano shrimp can put up with a wide range of water conditions. Not sure about orange shrimp ??


----------



## MirandaB (16 Jul 2015)

In the case of the goby I'm wondering if a diet of purely Grindal worms may have something to do with it,they should accept other live or frozen food.
With the Pseudomugil it may have just been old age as they have quite a short lifespan.


----------



## Rabbit229 (22 Jul 2015)

You said you just fitted an air pump, have you done any painting? Or smoke cigars? When I was breeding discus I read that this could pump toxins into the water


----------



## Crawdaddy (1 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear that old chap. It's the worst when you're not sure why.


----------



## Sarpijk (1 Aug 2015)

Still don't know what happened! The rest of the fish look great. I had a remaining goby that was also found dead by my friend who looked after my tanks while I was away. 

Also I see more shrimp now that the gobies are gone. I guess they used to prey on them.


----------

